# ROLL CALL: RBR Ride THIS Saturday



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Two days away, and not a lot of traffic on the original thread. Who's in and who's not?

*
WHEN: Saturday, May 14th, 9AM
WHERE: Start in West Seattle, then take a ferry for a ride around Vashon Island
WHO: Possibly: PomPilot, Waldo, Fordy, BigBill, RCNute, Argentius, Gnarly, Bertrand, afm223, smcnees, c_rex, Chilli, plus hopefully many more!
WHY: Because!
PACE: Social with regroups
POST-RIDE: Beers and food
WEATHER: Steady rain cancels, light rain = bring your fenders!
*

The weather report looks good as of now!
http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/washington/seattle-2490383/

There are ferries leaving Fauntleroy at 8:35am, 9:15am and 10:10am. Since people are coming from all over, does the 9:15 ferry sound like the best option?

*DETAILS*

Meet in West Seattle at Jack Block park around 8AM.

Ride as a group to the 9:15am ferry. If anybody is running late, they can forgoe Jack Block park and go directly to Lincoln Park (next to the ferry dock).

Once on the island, there are multiple routes that can be taken from 30 to 54 miles.

(Maps and cue sheets here:http://www.seattlebicycleclub.org/members/maps/islands.html)

Once done with the ride, we catch the ferry back to W. Seattle - Return ferries leave Vashon at 11:30am, 11:55am, 12:25pm, 12:40pm, and 1:50pm.

Back in West Seattle, we can stop for beers/food at one of the many establishments along Alki (Pegasus Pizza?), on the way back to Jack Block Park. 

Ferry schedule: http://www.wsdot.com/ferries/Schedule/ScheduleDetailByRoute.aspx?route=f-v

Map to Jack Block park:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...582258,-122.371216&spn=0.045969,0.116558&z=14


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It looks like the rain isn't until the afternoon, ought to be good all morning. I currently don't have any reason while I can't make it. I would be coming from Southworth since I live on the Kitsap Peninsula so I would have to meet at Vashon. I don't want to drive to West Seattle to take a ferry to Vashon. There's an 8:20 from Southworth to Vashon.

Good weather means one of my brown bikes. I'll just have to decide on light or dark brown.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Won't be able to make it. Cannot get the time off from work right now.:mad2:


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I won't be able to make it either. My wife won't be home from work until 9:30ish to take over child care duties and I'm all the way in Poulsbo. Sorry I'll miss out on the shenanigans. Have Fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm out*

Too many conflicts....I was looking forward to this...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Well heck*

I was thiking we'd be able to have a pretty solid get togther... it's a lot of logistics for a 3-up ride!

Planning too far ahead? Weather been too cruddy?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Tweaked my back, not doing Vashon. Sometime in June I'll lead a ride on Bainbridge to Poulsbo for donuts and coffee at Sluy's.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - Looks like this one's a bust!

I suppose we'll have to wait till better weather and get a real ride on!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

If anybody is still interested in going out for a nice long ride, it looks like I'll be joining my regular group for a ride. We'll be going from W.Seattle to Tacoma, then up to Gig Harbor and take the Southworth ferry back home. About 80 miles.

Anybody game?

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/34137054


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey guys, not that it matters now but I can't make it tomorrow--thanks for trying Mark; we'll get it together soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe next Saturday? That's probably too soon...

Anyways, we ended up doing a very nice ride today:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I totally lost track of this ride. I ended up working 8 am to 10:30 pm. I would have rather been on a bike ride.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Anyways, we ended up doing a very nice ride today:


Wow, that was one heck of a ride! Love going over the narrows bridge by bike. You even rode right past my place in Federal Way.


----------

